# Woohoo going on the Morning Star



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm booked on a day trip with the Morning Star this coming Monday. I've never been on it but after hearing all the good reports, I couldn't help but to book a trip. Can anyone give me some tips/hints on how to catch a mess of those black sea bass? I love to eat black sea bass. I'm probably going to bring my newly rewrapped Ugly Stik with a 4/0 Senator/40lb test and my 7' kingfish rod with a Penn 555GS/25lb test. Any reason I should bring something else? Are diamond jigs and the like good for them? What about baits and rigs? 

Last question: are there any fish cleaning areas near the boat? 

Thanks!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*AtlantaKing,*

Me and few buds went on it yesterday. From a newbie's standpoint, it's a piece of cake. If you're not catching them, then something is wrong with the captain. We'll, yesterday, the capt tried few different spots and we nailed seabasses left and right. Unfortunately, the shorts outnumbered the keepers about 10 to 1. Most of our catches are doubles. I basically watched the regulars on how they did it. Just drop your line straight down. That's all there is to it. Just make sure you use at least an 8oz bank sinker with a dropper loop and a 5-0 circle hook. The baits they'll provide you will kill'em seabas. 

Now, as Talapia mentioned this to me, bring some green crabs with you cause one dude caught this monster at least 30 inches Tog!!! Also Cap Monty caught a Tog that's even larger on a spoon.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*?*

What state ist the mornigng star based out of? I heard of the North Star In Ocean City New Jersey. But not the Morning Star.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Where would I go get green crabs? I'm currently in DC and will be driving there in a few hours (after I get some shuteye...had to work today). 

Also, what is the size and creel limit for the sea bass?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*We'll,*

Xray Lima - Morning Star is based in Ocean City, MD.

AtlantaKing - The creel limit for seabas is 25 with minimum size being 12''. 

Sorry about any info on green crabs. Unfortunately, the only tackle shop (Delmarva B&T) that I know of near the marina doesn't open till 7:00am. One of the passengers I met on the boat yesterday told me there was a tackle shop opens really early and it's around golf course road. We tried looking for it but could'nt find it.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks TunaFish. I guess I'll just go crabless this time. Oh well, no biggie. A cooler full of black sea bass will suit me just fine. 

Well, its off to Ocean City. Will post results when I return.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, as promised, the report. 

First off, let me say that the recommendations were spot on. Capt Monty and the Morning Star is a top-notched operation; well worth the price of admission. 

Now, today had promised to be calm and warm, but it turned out to be choppy, cool and sprinkling. We started out going to hook some croakers, which I promptly put 8 keeper-sized ones in the box. I thought this was going to be a fantastic start to the black sea bass but turns out it wasn't. The bite was very slow, with lots of shorties...Monty and his regulars all agreed that today was the slowest they've seen this year. There were some decent sized sea bass and flounder caught, though. I got 5 bass and lost a good flounder because I couldn't find the net. There were also 6-8 decent bluefish caught. All in all, it was a good learning experience. 

Interesting note: Monty not only allows braided spectra line on his boat; he actually encourages it. The feeling of the bites between mono and spectra is worlds apart. The braid made the difference today, since the bites were very gentle...those that were using braid outfished the mono guys at least 3-1. I'm putting some 40lb PowerPro on my Senator next time


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

AtlantaKing...Glad you go out with Monty and crew. At least you caught a few good meals. Next time wait for the net. Just make sure you keep tension on the flounder and his head below the water. When you respool use 65# Power Pro with 15 or 20 feet of 40# leader. The 65# is just a little thicker but makes it a lot easier undoing crossed and tangled lines. I've respooled all my boat and trolling rods with it.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Leader*



catman said:


> AtlantaKing...Glad you go out with Monty and crew. At least you caught a few good meals. Next time wait for the net. Just make sure you keep tension on the flounder and his head below the water. When you respool use 65# Power Pro with 15 or 20 feet of 40# leader. The 65# is just a little thicker but makes it a lot easier undoing crossed and tangled lines. I've respooled all my boat and trolling rods with it.


Catman, I am planning to fill my spool with Power Pro. But when I go to fish, should I use 15-20feet monofilament leader?
What is the difference between using leader and using Power Pro straight to the hook?
Is it going to make a lot of difference?
Thanks for replying (still amateur)


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for the report. I think 
it was slow all over yesterday. To answer
your question, never ever tie braid straight
to your hook when bottom fishing. If you
get caught on the bottom, you want that
mono leader on there so that you can break
it off if you have to. I use 60 pound mono
as my leader material which gives me all
the strenght I need while still allowing me 
to break it off if I have to. I also like my
dropper loops to be stiff so that they will
hang out away from my main line.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Power Pro straight to you bottom rig won't allow any line to grab when you bring a fish over the rail. Grabbing Power Pro is like grabbing a handfull of razor blades, it'll cut you in a heart beat. Also you can tie your bottom rigs directly in the leader eliminating store bought rigs. If you had a chance to observe the mates youwould see this is exactly how they rigged their Power Pro. Just buy a 1/4# spool of Ande 40# clear mono and you'll have enough leader material to last a couple of seasons. This will also give you the opportunity to practice tying some knots that you might not be familiar with. You'll need to know how to attach mono to braid ( double uni or improved Albright knot), how to attach your hooks (dropper loop knot) and a surgeons knot at the end for your sinker. Good luck.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*bait*



AtlantaKing said:


> Where would I go get green crabs? I'm currently in DC and will be driving there in a few hours (after I get some shuteye...had to work today).
> 
> Also, what is the size and creel limit for the sea bass?


as u leave the docks onto rt 50 make a left onto 50 then make go into that tackle/bait store on the end there. they have green crabs for 3.50 a dz. nice bunch in there too always willing to help ya out if you have questions.they also sell block ice.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Thank you guys..*

Thank you Talapia and Catman, your lesson helps me alot.
You know, I've to be prepared for this Saturday fishing from headboat at Lewes, DE.


----------

